

Nokia shakes up senior leadership team, announces 10,000 job cuts - rkrishnakumar
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/14/3084560/nokia-operational-changes-job-cuts-senior-leadership

======
Piskvorrr
Embrace, Exterminate. Wait, what happened to Extend?

